
Show HN: Articly – Automated Blog Writing as a Service - dalerus
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;m super nervous to share this, but we&#x27;ve been working on beta testing our blog writing service for a while now and we have officially launched. We&#x27;d love any feedback you have on the site, pricing, etc.<p>Articly.me (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;articly.me" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;articly.me</a>) - Articly is a blog writing service that is focused on automating the writing of content for startups looking to get started in content marketing. Articly provides you a simple monthly content strategy based on your goals, and then our team of writers sends you a blog post every week to post to your site.<p>Once again, any feedback is helpful!
======
tixocloud
As a startup, I love the idea given that this allows us to scale our team.
However, the idea of automation made me think that it was a much lower entry
price until I clicked on the site and realized it's actually paying for a
customized article.

Does it mean that essentially I am paying $160 for an article? I don't think a
monthly subscription would make sense at the moment.

~~~
dalerus
Hey, thanks for the feedback.

Right now most of the site analysis, content recommendations, competitor
review is automated, but the writing of articles is not. My co-founder is a
former copywriter and we have a strong belief that we're a ways away from
writing automation. Even with all the focus on machine learning and AI, it's
going to be awhile before we can automate that part of the process.

For pricing, it's actually $160 a month for one article a week, so roughly $40
an article.

Thanks!

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks! That makes sense and personally, I'm not into automated content either
- I feel that it loses the effectiveness of being personal.

I'd love to engage you guys once we've had sufficient funding.

Good luck!

------
cdvonstinkpot
Looks good. Bookmarked.

Why you & not another such service? And how can I be sure of continuity of
articles when they could be written by a different author each time? I'm
imagining a worst-case-scenario where a reader comment requires a reply & I'm
unable since I didn't personally write the content.

------
going_to_800
I've been looking for someone to grow a blog, but I'm not sure if I'm going to
hire a freelance or use a service like this.

Is there a plan where I can choose how long the article would be and the depth
of the research made?

Can I share the main points the article should contain and build the content
around that?

------
GoLocalApps
Interesting. What do you think differentiates you from services like The Hoth
or hiring someone from fiverr or upwork?

